# Anyone have info on ED pricing?



## Angina (Oct 21, 2002)

So does anyone know if Audi ED has a wholesale vs MSRP ED pricing like BMW does? BMW advertises a discount for ED on their website which is lower than MSRP, but there is also an ED invoice price which is even lower than the advertised ED price... basically you can deal from the ED invoice price on up.
Audi just mentions 4-5% off MSRP. very vague. as is this forum.


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: Anyone have info on ED pricing? (Angina)*

When we went, 5% was the best got. The discount percentage is a set standard but does not stop one from trying to get an extra discount from a dealer. Try shopping around...good luck.


----------



## Lucien (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have info on ED pricing? (k2allroad)*

See:
http://www.audiusa.com/us/bran...=page
Just noticed Audi changed to say 'up to' and up to dealer final price. But I'd say these are the min. discounts you should be able to get.
I also wrote a blog article while ago comparing various programs: http://lucienk.spaces.live.com...entry
You definitely can try to negiotate further. And depending on the model you might be able to (check edmunds / truecar for prices).


_Modified by Lucien at 8:46 AM 12/29/2009_


----------

